# P00C7, P0236 and P227 help



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Also, are the MAP and Barometric pressure sensor the same thing ? Rockauto seems to think so.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

MAP is Manifold Absolute Pressure......this can be positive or negative pressure.

MAP and Baro (Barometric pressure) are usually integrated into one unit, called a MAP/Baro sensor.

The sensor generally has one vacuum line and a wire harness attached......any damage to the vacuum line will set this series of codes.
If the vacuum line is sound and the wire harness is in good shape, unplug and replug the harness into the unit and clear the code. If the code resets, since you have no way of testing the unit (requires a TechII) roll the dice and replace the unit.
If the code does not reset after unplugging/replugging, then you can assume it was just a connector that needed the corrosion scraped off by plugging back together.

Rob


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the good advice. The sensor is only around 30 bucks so I think I will replace it and see what happens.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I replaced the MAP sensor and after the third start cycle the CEL came back on and posted the same codes. I feel like there is a power loss. engine is reving higher. But strangely enough the average MPG per tank is up from 34 to 37.


----------



## Colby_Yarbrough (Sep 8, 2020)

Scott M. said:


> I replaced the MAP sensor and after the third start cycle the CEL came back on and posted the same codes. I feel like there is a power loss. engine is reving higher. But strangely enough the average MPG per tank is up from 34 to 37.


Did you ever figure out the problem?


----------



## Ryans9960 (Apr 19, 2018)

Scott M. said:


> Also, are the MAP and Barometric pressure sensor the same thing ? Rockauto seems to think so.


They are the same thing


----------

